# How do magnets move objects?  (Word order)



## Quillaray

Hello all -

How would you recommend constructing the following English question in Spanish?

_How do magnets move objects?_​I've struggled with determining best order of subject/verb/object in questions like these in Spanish. Here are my attempts, none of which feel like a home run to me:

1. ¿Cómo mueven objetos los imanes? (best option I can come up with but not certain it's a good one)
2. ¿Cómo mueven los imanes objetos? (feels wrong)
3. ¿Cómo es que los imanes mueven objetos? (feels artificial, as if I'm trying to reproduce the auxiliar "do" found in English b/c it's what my English ear is accustomed to.)
4. ¿Cómo son objetos movidos por imanes? (resorting to the passive voice, doesn't feel like a successful answer)

I appreciate any thoughts you may wish to share.


----------



## Agró

1.


----------



## Magazine

Quillaray said:


> 1. ¿Cómo mueven objetos los imanes? (best option I can come up with but not certain it's a good one)



Yo creo que le falta "a".

¿Cómo mueven los imanes a los objectos.?

Para mí tu frase no queda clara. Y le añadiría el articulo.


----------



## Ciprianus

1. ¿Cómo mueven* a los* objetos los imanes?
2. ¿Cómo mueven los imanes *a* *los* objetos? 
3. ¿Cómo es que los imanes mueven *a los* objetos? 
4. ¿Cómo son *los* objetos movidos por *los* imanes? 

El mejor es el 3.
Yo  diría _cosas_ en vez de _objetos_.


----------



## Agró

He mirado el DPD y me corrijo. Hay que usar la preposición "a" ante nombres de cosa:
*1.1. Uso forzoso:*
k) Ante nombres de cosa, para evitar ambigüedades, cuando el sujeto y el complemento van pospuestos al verbo: _Venció la dificultad al optimismo._ No obstante, es preferible en estos casos anteponer el sujeto, lo que permite prescindir de la preposición ante el complemento directo: _La lectura enriquece la vida_.

En el ejemplo que nos ocupa, al tratarse de una interrogativa, no va a quedar bien anteponer el sujeto (_¿Cómo los imanes mueven a los objetos?_), de manera que me apunto a la versión de Magazine:
_¿Cómo mueven los imanes a los objetos?
_
Y descarto la 3 de Ciprianus, por farragosa_._


----------



## ilya

El "Cómo es que" tiene un sentido distinto al "Cómo". Cuando se pregunta "Cómo" se quiere saber exactamente cómo ocurre. Cuando se pregunta "Cómo es que" se expresa sorpresa, y posiblemente no haya ningún interés en recibir una explicación detallada. "¿Cómo es que te has metido a estudiar Física?" ["Rellenando la ficha y pagando la matrícula" no sería la respuesta que se espera].

1. ¿Cómo mueven objetos los imanes? (Yo lo veo correcto)
2. ¿Cómo mueven los imanes a los objetos? (Mejor aún, sobre todo leída la detallada explicación de Agró sobre la "a" forzosa). 

No usar nunca la pasiva. Aunque gramaticalmente sea correcto, es tan desacostumbrado que yo lo consideraría erróneo en casi cualquier texto.


----------



## Magazine

ilya said:


> El "Cómo es que" tiene un sentido distinto al "Cómo". Cuando se pregunta "Cómo" se quiere saber exactamente cómo ocurre. Cuando se pregunta "Cómo es que" se expresa sorpresa,



Así es, no tiene el mismo sentido.



> 1. ¿Cómo mueven objetos los imanes? (Yo lo veo correcto)



Lo vi poco claro en seguida. Gracias *Agró *por ser tan diligente en encontrar la respuesta en el DPD.

A ver: si lo lees sin intención se puede interpretar como  : los objectos mueven a los imanes. O al revés:   los imanes mueven a los objetos.


----------



## Quillaray

Agró said:


> He mirado el DPD y me corrijo. Hay que usar la preposición "a" ante nombres de cosa:
> *1.1. Uso forzoso:*
> k) Ante nombres de cosa, para evitar ambigüedades, cuando el sujeto y el complemento van pospuestos al verbo: _Venció la dificultad al optimismo._ No obstante, es preferible en estos casos anteponer el sujeto, lo que permite prescindir de la preposición ante el complemento directo: _La lectura enriquece la vida_.
> 
> En el ejemplo que nos ocupa, al tratarse de una interrogativa, no va a quedar bien anteponer el sujeto (_¿Cómo los imanes mueven a los objetos?_), de manera que me apunto a la versión de Magazine:
> _¿Cómo mueven los imanes a los objetos?_



Agró, you've done us all a service with your research and thorough answer. Had never learned about the "uso forzoso" of the personal "a". 

As a bonus, you made me look up a new word: _farragosa_.

Final answer: _¿Cómo mueven los imanes a los objetos?
_
And extrapolating a rule, in such question structures: ¿[Cómo/Por qué/Etc.] + [verbo] + [sujeto] + [uso forzoso de a] + [complemento]?

_¿Por qué el perro se comió a la torta?_ 

Still sounds odd to me and will take some getting used to, but I'll manage!

Thanks again!


----------



## Quillaray

Thank you also to everyone else who taught me something: don't use passive, different inflection of "¿Cómo es que...", etc!


----------



## Magazine

Quillaray said:


> _¿Por qué el perro se comió a la torta? _



 Querido Quillaray: ¿Desde cuándo es un perro una "cosa"? 

en tu frase: el perro se comió la torta...sería lo correcto, no hay _ambigüedad_ ni   _dos cosas_.

De toda la vida un perro es una persona  (si no pregúntaselo a los dueños  )


----------



## Forero

¿Esta bien la siguiente versíón?

_¿Cómo los objetos mueven a los imanes?_


----------



## Magazine

Forero said:


> ¿Esta bien la siguiente versíón?
> 
> _¿Cómo los objetos mueven a los imanes?_



sí, la frase es correcta, pero no tiene sentido.

Son los imanes que mueven a los objetos, no al revés.

Y ahora dirás: ¿dónde está la ambigüedad? 

En realidad no es normal que un objecto mueva a un imán, sin embargo, como _posible_ es posible y queda la duda.


----------



## Quillaray

Magazine said:


> Querido Quillaray: ¿Desde cuándo es un perro una "cosa"?



How deeply right you are - my own dog would have been ashamed of me had she not departed this terrestrial plane just a few months ago. Worth noting: my handle on this forum, _Quillaray_, was her name  and I miss her terribly .

Thanks again for the clarification, Magazine! Trying another example sentence to see if I have the hang of it:

The fog hid the sailboat.
_La neblina escondió al velero.
_
Hmm, problematic to give a cognizant action to a "thing" like fog?

The flame burned the paper.
_La llama quemó al papel.
_
¿Ahí sí?


----------



## Quillaray

And in question form:

When does the fog hide the sailboat?
_¿Cuando/A qué hora esconde la neblina al velero?_

How did the flame burn the paper?
_¿Cómo quemó la llama al papel?_

Still feel like I'm struggling with this!


----------



## Magazine

Quillaray said:


> How deeply right you are - my own dog would have been ashamed of me had she not departed this terrestrial plane just a few months ago. Worth noting: my handle on this forum, _Quillaray_, was her name  and I miss her terribly .



Cuànto lo siento, amigo, ha sido  un duro golpe, seguro. 




> Ante nombres de cosa, para evitar ambigüedades, cuando el sujeto y el complemento *van pospuestos al verbo*:



I was going to say, the sentences you posted didn't work, as the two objects were separated by the verb.



Quillaray said:


> When does the fog hide the sailboat?
> _¿Cuando/A qué hora esconde la neblina al velero? _


_
This works. It would be somewhat odd that the sailboat hid the fog, but who knows if there was just some fog and the sailboat hid it....so the "a" is possible. _



> How did the flame burn the paper?
> _¿Cómo quemó la llama al papel?_



This is wrong. There is no ambiguity. A piece of paper cannot burn a flame.

*The idea is to avoid ambiguity. *


----------



## Quillaray

Magazine said:


> *The idea is to avoid ambiguity. *



The crucial piece I had not processed. This really does make it difficult to come up with another example - it seems sentences like the one that brought me here are somewhat rare. In that light, I think I'll cut my losses and not try to come up with another.

Thanks very much for your patience and help, Magazine. Best to you.


----------



## Magazine

Quillaray said:


> Thanks very much for your patience and help, Magazine. Best to you.



My pleasure, Quillaray.


----------



## Ciprianus

ilya said:


> El "Cómo es que" tiene un sentido distinto al "Cómo". Cuando se pregunta "Cómo" se quiere saber exactamente cómo ocurre. Cuando se pregunta "Cómo es que" se expresa sorpresa, y posiblemente no haya ningún interés en recibir una explicación detallada. "¿Cómo es que te has metido a estudiar Física?" ["Rellenando la ficha y pagando la matrícula" no sería la respuesta que se espera].







> *2.* El valor semántico más frecuente de _cómo_ es el modal (‘de qué manera, de qué modo’), pero se usa también correctamente con valor causal, frecuentemente en la forma _¿cómo es que...?: ¿Cómo no me lo dijiste?_ [= ¿por qué no me lo dijiste?]; _¿Cómo es que nadie lo impidió?_ [= ¿por qué nadie lo impidió?].
> Real Academia Española


----------



## Ciprianus

Agró said:


> Y descarto la 3.¿Cómo es que _(_de qué manera, de qué modo’los  imanes mueven)_ *a los* objetos?_  de Ciprianus , por farragosa_._


 
¿Dónde está el fárrago? 

*fárrago.*
1. m. Cúmulo de ideas o expresiones confusas, inconexas o superfluas.
2. m. Montón de cosas desordenadas.
Real Academia Española ©


----------



## Agró

Ciprianus said:


> ¿Dónde está el fárrago?
> 
> *fárrago.*
> 1. m. Cúmulo de ideas o expresiones confusas, inconexas o superfluas.
> 2. m. Montón de cosas desordenadas.
> Real Academia Española ©


Ahí, en la primera acepción (_superfluas_). ¿Para qué decir tres palabras cuando se puede decir una?
Supongo que no estás intentando hacernos creer que el sentido de las preguntas del primer post es _¿Por qué? _en lugar de_ ¿De qué manera?_


----------



## Ciprianus

Agró said:


> Ahí, en la primera acepción (_superfluas_). ¿Para qué decir tres palabras cuando se puede decir una?







Agró said:


> Supongo que no estás intentando hacernos creer que el sentido de las preguntas del primer post es _¿Por qué? _en lugar de_ ¿De qué manera?_



4.*how*
for what reason; why?


----------



## S.V.

No hay ambigüedad, el CD es indeterminado porque es plural sin artículo, no se confunde con el sujeto determinado por _los_.

¿Cómo mueven objetos los imanes?

Lo mismo que _hacen juguetes las fábricas_, _dicen mentiras esos niños_, _crean dibujos algunos pulpos, empujan cangrejos las mareas._ Porque el español no espera un sujeto indeterminado (sin artículo o adjetivo alguno), todas son naturales.


----------



## Forero

Magazine said:


> sí, la frase es correcta, pero no tiene sentido.
> 
> Son los imanes que mueven a los objetos, no al revés.
> 
> Y ahora dirás: ¿dónde está la ambigüedad?
> 
> En realidad no es normal que un objecto mueva a un imán, sin embargo, como _posible_ es posible y queda la duda.


Quise decir una cosa, pero los dedos dijeron otra.  ¿Qué tal esta version:

_¿Cómo los imanes mueven los objetos?_

?


----------



## Rodrigo gomez

I think your 3 first options are totally fine, 
¿ como mueven objetos/ cosas los imanes ? I think this is the best answer , you don't have to add anything


----------



## Quillaray

Trying to process all of these competing answers. Here is a another tricky example sentence. For context, the "launcher" is a magnetic launcher to be used in a physics experiment:

_How does the distance between the ball and the launcher affect the speed of the ball?_

Options:
1. ¿Cómo afecta la distancia entre la pelota y el lanzador la rapidez de la pelota? (seems unsatisfactory and unclear; to me it could be either as the distance affecting the speed, or the speed affecting the distance)
2. ¿Cómo afecta la distancia entre la pelota y el lanzador a la rapidez de la pelota? (uso forzoso de la a, if I've understood its application correctly)
3. ¿Cómo es que la distance entre la pelota y el lanzador afecta la rapidez de la pelota? (perhaps an option to be rejected)
4. ¿Cómo se ve afectada la rapidez de la pelota por la distancia entre la pelota y el lanzador? (passive voice, but perhaps acceptable as a last resort?)

Not sure that any of the above are optimum. Suggestions?


----------



## S.V.

2) or 3) sound fine, 3) is clearer with _afecta_ in between.

1) is a mess  for the reason Agró cited, and having too many_ determinados_ (_la, la, el, la, la_), which can also separate a singular noun's subject:_ Afectó mi salud la enfermedad. Ocasionó una epidemia la rata. Comió una tortuga la serpiente. Movió un objeto el imán _(its plural is not always_ unos objetos,_ which means 'some objects': e.g. _Comió tortugas la serpiente_).


----------



## Magazine

Rodrigo gomez said:


> I think your 3 first options are totally fine,
> ¿ como mueven objetos/ cosas los imanes ? I think this is the best answer , you don't have to add anything



Rodrigo, es obligatorio añadir "a" en caso de ambigüedad. 

¿Cómo mueven *a los objetos los imanes*?
¿Cómo mueven *los imanes a los objetos*?

...son las versiones correctas. 




S.V. said:


> No hay ambigüedad, el CD es indeterminado porque es plural sin artículo, no se confunde con el sujeto determinado por _los_.



¿Quieres decir que todos los sujetos tienen que tener artículo?



> ¿Cómo mueven objetos los imanes?



Es ambigüo. Además Agró amablemente ya agregó lo de dice la RAE al respecto. 





> Lo mismo que _hacen juguetes las fábricas_, _dicen mentiras esos niños_, _crean dibujos algunos pulpos, empujan cangrejos las mareas._



Cuando se trata de animales, ya lo dije arriba, no surge ambigüedad. 

Dos objectos _inanimados_ es el tema. Y mucho menos cuando son personas.


----------



## Magazine

Agró said:


> Ahí, en la primera acepción (_superfluas_). ¿Para qué decir tres palabras cuando se puede decir una?
> Supongo que no estás intentando hacernos creer que el sentido de las preguntas del primer post es* ¿Por qué? en lugar de ¿De qué manera?*



Así lo entendí yo también. 



Ciprianus said:


> 4.*how*
> for what reason; why?



No se entiende esto, cipri. 

Lo que yo leí fue: How is it that /How come ....


----------



## ilya

Se puede discrepar. Yo coincido con Rodrigo y S.V.: la 'a' es obligatoria cuando hay ambigüedad. Cuando no la hay, no es obligatoria, y si hay ambigüedad o no no depende únicamente de si los sujetos son animados o inanimados. En "Hacen juguetes las fábricas", sujeto y objeto son inanimados, en "Empujan cangrejos las mareas", las mareas, que es el sujeto, son inanimadas. Los cangrejos son animados, pero no son el sujeto, y sin embargo no existe ambigüedad en la frase para el lector normal, salvo que se trate de un mundo de fantasía.

 En el mismo sentido, en la pregunta "Cómo mueven objetos los imanes", cualquiera que sabe lo que es un imán entenderá la frase sin ambigüedad.  Aunque probablemente lo más común sería "Cómo mueven los imanes a los objetos", no veo que la primera opción sea incorrecta.


----------



## Ciprianus

En castellano la forma habitual de estos tipos de artículos  comienza con ¿_por qué [razón]...?_, así  casi siempre se pregunta "_¿por qué los imanes atraen a los materiales ferrosos?" _y no _"¿cómo los imanes atraen...".
How_ en inglés también significa_ why (for what reason)_, lo pueden contrar en cualquier diccionario.
Preguntar_ "¿cómo es que los imanes atraen...?"_ es lo mismo que que preguntar _"¿por qué razón/causa los imanes atraen..."._


----------



## ilya

Efectivamente, una pregunta tipo "¿Cómo atraen los imanes...?" sonaría fatal en castellano, directamente es incorrecta. Pero la pregunta no era con el verbo atraer sino con el verbo mover. Y ahí sí que no veo nada raro en preguntar "¿Cómo mueven los imanes...?" 

¿Cómo mueve un imán debajo de la mesa un objeto colocado encima de la mesa? Mediante un campo magnético que atraviesa la plancha de madera de la mesa.


----------



## Ciprianus

¡Ah! bueno, con _"cómo atraen..."_ queda feo y quizás hasta farragoso, pero _"¿cómo mueven..."_ es lindo y super castizo.

Give me a break!


----------



## S.V.

_¿Cómo atraen objetos los imanes?

 _Aunque dicen que les suena igual que *_¿Cómo atraen los objetos los imanes? _Ya no creo en la flexibilidad del español.


----------



## Magazine

Ciprianus said:


> _
> How_ en inglés también significa_ why (for what reason)_, lo pueden contrar en cualquier diccionario.
> Preguntar_ "¿cómo es que los imanes atraen...?"_ es lo mismo que que preguntar _"¿por qué razón/causa los imanes atraen..."._



How significa "cómo".

_How come, how is it that _etc significa "cómo es que"...



> Preguntar_ "¿cómo es que los imanes atraen...?"_ es lo mismo que que preguntar _"¿por qué razón/causa los imanes atraen..."._



En efecto, pero esta no era la pregunta. La duda es _cómo/de qué manera_ mueven .... Y no ¿por qué?

 En fin, yo creo que ha quedado claro.



> _"cómo atraen..."_ queda feo y quizás hasta farragoso, pero _"¿cómo mueven..."_



 Es decir: ¿atraer y mover es lo mismo también?


----------



## Quillaray

I am appreciative of so many thoughtful answers, even if we haven't reached consensus! For a moment I thought I could at least discard the option of "¿Cómo es que...?" but now I'm in doubt again.

Does anyone wish to take a crack at the (more complex) related followup question?



Quillaray said:


> Trying to process all of these competing answers. Here is a another tricky example sentence. For context, the "launcher" is a magnetic launcher to be used in a physics experiment:
> 
> _How does the distance between the ball and the launcher affect the speed of the ball?_
> 
> Options:
> A. ¿Cómo afecta la distancia entre la pelota y el lanzador la rapidez de la pelota? (seems unsatisfactory and unclear; to me it could be either as the distance affecting the speed, or the speed affecting the distance)
> B. ¿Cómo afecta la distancia entre la pelota y el lanzador a la rapidez de la pelota? (uso forzoso de la a, if I've understood its application correctly)
> C. ¿Cómo es que la distance entre la pelota y el lanzador afecta la rapidez de la pelota? (perhaps an option to be rejected)
> D. ¿Cómo se ve afectada la rapidez de la pelota por la distancia entre la pelota y el lanzador? (passive voice, but perhaps acceptable as a last resort?)


----------



## Agró

B. and D. are good.
I'd use _velocidad _instead of _rapidez_.


----------



## Magazine

> Options:
> A. ¿Cómo afecta la distancia entre la pelota y el lanzador la rapidez de la pelota? (seems unsatisfactory and unclear; to me it could be either as the distance affecting the speed, or the speed affecting the distance)
> B. ¿Cómo afecta la distancia entre la pelota y el lanzador a la rapidez de la pelota? (uso forzoso de la a, if I've understood its application correctly)



You are right, A is unclear, Agró also agrees on this. 
B is ok. 



> C. ¿Cómo es que la distance entre la pelota y el lanzador afecta la rapidez de la pelota? (perhaps an option to be rejected)



This sentence is correct, but it means something different. ¿Cómo es que...? means:  what is the reason, how come the distance affects...



> D. ¿Cómo se ve afectada la rapidez de la pelota por la distancia entre la pelota y el lanzador? (passive voice, but perhaps acceptable as a last resort?)



"Pure" passive is not often used in Spanish, here it would be: Cómo es afectada 
You are using "pasiva refleja", a perfect choice. 

Something like: 

La casa fue contruida. 
La case se construyó. 

The second sentence would simply be more common, not more correct though. 

Have a look at this test on google: 



> "la distancia fue medida" 1.390 resultados
> 
> "la distancia se midió" 24.200 resultados
> 
> "Se midió la distancia" 57.400 resultados



With this I am trying to show you that all the sentences are correct, however, we simply don't use  _traditional _passive voice if we can avoid it.


----------

